# VG-33ER Computers



## Pacopico (Jun 16, 2004)

I have been trying (unsuccesfully) for the past year to find someone good who can recal my engine computer in my 02' Xterra. It seems through my research that the only ones that can do this now are Jet Performance, and per my conversation over the phone with them they don't know exactly what they are doing when they are changing the program...doesn't make me feel too comfortable!

So here's the list of who I have tried, and the responses:

JWT: Too busy now (Working on too much VQ stuff) - Try back again later.
Stillen: Will not touch it.
SP Engineering: Programmer is "Free Lance" don't know when or if he can.
Jet Performance: We can - but don't know what we do  

The programmer at JWT says that the fuel tables are in the same location in the program as the speed governor - if you can change one, you can change both...as well if you cannot remove the governor - you are not in the fuel tables. Jet does not remove the speed governor. As well JWT says the APEXi S-AFC only changes the MAF readings, and wouldn't help my problem.

Here's my problem:

I have added a CAI (K&N FIPK-II), smaller blower pulley (now [email protected]/5800RPM), bypassed the OEM bypass controller, and a high flow muffler.

When the engine is below 3000 RPM if you go over 5psi it likes to ping...and I always run premium.

Using some online calculators it seems as my original boosted C/R was ok on 93 octane fuel. With the new boost readings it suggests 104 octane.

What I am looking for on the computer cal is to richen up the fuel curve at 3000 RPM to realize some fuel cooling and hopefully kill the detonation.

I really do not want to back down the timing, as I am doing this for more power...not less! As well, no room for an SCCC Aftercooler, nor do I want the headache of water injection (constantly filling the reservoir).

I would appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks,
The Newbie


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

get a AFC then if JWT can't do it now. 

BTW, what do you do with a SC exterra with that much power? Seems dangerous to me...


----------



## Pacopico (Jun 16, 2004)

I am just trying to keep up with the new X's when they come out with VQ-40. So far they have been advertised with 250+HP/270+TQ.

I figure I am withing spitting distance of that now...

Really, I just like the sleeper effect...and I use it to tow my ski boat :thumbup: 

The only deal with the S-AFC if I don't own a dyno, and after reading the thread here it doesn't seem as if many have had good results with them...I guess to me the AFC seems like a last resort.

Luckily if I keep the foot out of the pedal until over 3500 it will take whatever is dished out - I just need some help in the middle!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well with the AFC, it will help you with that pinging... 

I guess I've never seen the big deal with fast trucks, no offense.


----------



## Pacopico (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, I bet if you would ask the general populus of the U.S. - 90% would reply:

I guess I've never seen the big deal with "fast" Japanese cars...

To me there really is no difference. Power is Power.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yea I know that but to me it just seems unsafe to have something so tall going so fast...

Where are you in Socal? I'm thinking about getting a truck after I get rid of my car next year... maybe my view will change then!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I suggest: headers, safc, minimum 2.5" exhaust, better radiator fans!!!!!!


----------



## Pacopico (Jun 16, 2004)

James, what makes you think I drive fast? I don't think I have seen the far side of 75 in the past 6-months!

Power is good for acceleration as well, not just speeding. Other than towing my boat, I like having it on tap to jack the gutter slugs...you know the punks that like to go in the right turn lane and take off when the light goes green.

I am here in LA...lots of slugs out there.

Chimmike - It's not overheating...actually it pings less when the ambient is higher...and doesn't ping at all over 95 degrees ambient, as the computer retards the timing at startup when the ambient is high.

The only company I have found that makes headers that fit the truck chassis and the VG is SLR in Arizona. However the one set I heard of were not welded well (leaked horribly) and the guy never got his money back or a replacement set from them when they were returned...I would not want to do any business with someone like that! 

If you have any insight on someone else who makes headers for TRUCKS let me know! I seem to only find VG headers for car apps.

Thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I thought Nissan Motorsports made headers for it?

the cooling fans will help prevent the need to decrease timing in fear of detonation..........or perhaps an intercooler would help immensely!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Pacopico said:


> James, what makes you think I drive fast? I don't think I have seen the far side of 75 in the past 6-months!
> 
> Power is good for acceleration as well, not just speeding. Other than towing my boat, I like having it on tap to jack the gutter slugs...you know the punks that like to go in the right turn lane and take off when the light goes green.
> 
> ...



not trying to sound offensive, hope you're not taking it that way. its cool and all, I'm not downing your hobby or nothing.


----------



## Pacopico (Jun 16, 2004)

Mike - I haven't seen nismo headers...I will check some more. Unfortunately there is no room in the intake manifold for an intercooler...and no room for a taller intake to fit a cooler.

I guess I could intercool with a wet nitrous setup.

James, I'm not taking any offence - just stating facts...no hard feelings here!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Cool... hard to convey tone of voice over the net and some people get all butt hurt easily. I'm only saying these things about trucks because around here (Irvine) you get all these rich kids that daddy buys them a truck and they get like a 50" lift kit and put a supercharger on it and blast around the streets... I see them almost tip over while they're weaving in and out of cars and I jsut don't get it... Guess if they tip they'll learn... :cheers: 

I'm going to get a Tacoma but only a 4 cylinder to save gas and the occasional tow for a friend moving. I just don't like Nissan's engines cuz they suck so much gas!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Pacopico said:


> Mike - I haven't seen nismo headers...I will check some more. Unfortunately there is no room in the intake manifold for an intercooler...and no room for a taller intake to fit a cooler.
> 
> I guess I could intercool with a wet nitrous setup.
> 
> James, I'm not taking any offence - just stating facts...no hard feelings here!



naw, not nismo, Nissan Motorsports  they have a big ol' catalog and they make tons of parts for tons of nissans........give Greg V at quality nissan a call.........get a front mount intercooler...run the piping to behind the bumper............or you could use water injection...that would help a ton


----------



## Pacopico (Jun 16, 2004)

chimmike said:


> naw, not nismo, Nissan Motorsports  they have a big ol' catalog and they make tons of parts for tons of nissans........give Greg V at quality nissan a call.........get a front mount intercooler...run the piping to behind the bumper............or you could use water injection...that would help a ton


Thanks for the advice I will call them on the headers.

I don't know if you are visualizing the setup correctly - the blower mounts directly to a lower intake manifold that is in the valley of the V-block...If you are talking of a front mount ATAAC (Air to Air Aftercooler) it won't work, as there is not any way to plumb the air from the blower outlet to the aftercooler, and then back to the engine.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ahh I see what you mean now..........hmmmm.....water injection! haha.


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

you can look at vortech, they make all kinds of aftercoolers to fit in tight spaces. but if you're looking for options in the way of fuel, take a look at Greddy e-manage. it can do a whole lot for a piggy back system.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

have you tried AEM? they make a couple of nissan EMS systems that plug into the factory harness. you will need something that will allow you to tune both fuel and ignition maps if your modding 

http://forum.aempower.com/bbs/index.php

not really familiar with the SC exterras...couple of ?'s what is the comp ratio of the motor? how much boost does it make from the factory? what is your AF ratio and timing when its pinging @ 3000rpm?


----------

